

The Terrible Management Technique That Cost Microsoft Its Creativity - praptak
http://www.forbes.com/sites/frederickallen/2012/07/03/the-terrible-management-technique-that-cost-microsoft-its-creativity/

======
meiji
Lots of sales organisations do this but clearly for them, the volume of sales
and customer churn are quantifiable. Quite how you rank 10 engineers in a non-
emotional way is a bit of a puzzle.

